# Raleigh WTVD ABC 11 not transmitting at normal power level



## bt-rtp

Ever since the ice storm that occurred a couple weeks ago, WTVD ABC 11 has not been transmitting at it's normal power level over the air.

I wonder if the ice damaged their antenna and if they will ever fix it. Also, I wonder if the FCC has rules that forces the TV stations actually use their allocated frequencies at the licensed power level.

I wonder if their broadcast engineers know about the problem . . .


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have to say... I'm not seeing a drop in signal from WTVD. I even checked again just now after reading your post.

Is it possible that the problem is on your end?

WTVD is the only channel in our area that is on VHF since the digital transition completed... so maybe you are in a marginal reception area and the weather did some damage to your antenna?


----------



## scooper

I have to agree with Stuart - I'm not seeing the issue on my end. But then - I'm about 23 miles NNE of the antenna farm.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm farther away than scooper... I'm nearly in Wake Forest.


----------



## Scott in FL

bt-rtp said:


> I wonder if the FCC has rules that forces the TV stations actually use their allocated frequencies at the licensed power level.


Unless the rules have changed recently, yes: the FCC does require you to stay within -10 to +5% of your licensed power. If there is a technical problem the station must notify the FCC that they are operating temporarily at reduced power, and the FCC will allow them to fix the problem within a reasonable amount of time.


----------

